# I saw this in my Transport News Brief



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

And finally
New Scientist's Feedback page reports that Tadeusz Kawecki downloaded several dozen recordings of bird calls onto his Nokia cell phone in preparation for a trip to the tropics. To his surprise, the phone sorted them into musical genres. 
It classified the song of the pied puffbird as belonging to "oldies", the laughing falcon to "pop" and the spotted wood quail "disco". The dusky nightjar apparently sings "jazz", the harpy eagle "metal". Various kinds of woodpecker produce "dance" music, while the hoots of 11 species of owl are classified as "country". What, we wonder, would bands like the Eagles, the Housemartins and the Byrds have had to say about Nokia's classifications?
More from www.newscientist.com


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

I wonder what other animal sound recordings would the phone classify. Amazing phone


----------

